# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Partitë Minoritare

## Kryeplaku

Mbas partive të grekëve, PBDNJ dhe MEGA, shikoj se jemi mbushur me lloj lloj partish të tjera, me karakter krahinor dhe minoritar. Te këto lloj partish mund të përfshihet partia e vllehëve, ABDE, dhe partia e çamëve, PBDIU. Ekziston edhe unioni i romëve Amaro Drom dhe, herët a vonë, mund të kemi edhe parti rome. Nuk jam kundra këtyre partive (ndonëse PBDIU më duket më e çuditçmja nga të gjitha). Gjëja që nuk kuptoj është legaliteti i këtyre partive. Kushtetuta e Shqipërisë thotë se shteti shqiptar mbron identitetin shqiptar dhe jo identitetet e tjera. Për më tepër, supozohet që çdo parti duhet të ketë një platformë qeveritëse të shqiptarëve dhe me dyshim e kam se ç'platforma qeveritëse kanë PBDIU dhe PBDNJ...

E përsëris që nuk jam fort i sigurtë sesi justifikohet ekzistenca e këtyre partive në sistemin politik shqiptar, por edhe në sistemet politike të Maqedonisë, Malit të Zi, Kosovës, etj. Në shumicën e shteteve evropiane nuk ka parti me karakter minoritar, ndonëse ka dhjetëra shoqata që lobojnë për të drejtat e minoriteteve/identiteve. Si justifikohen në rastin shqiptar këto parti? A besoni se janë të nevojshme dhe të dobishme për demokracinë shqiptare?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Si nuk paska parti minoriteti ne shtetet europiane !  Jo ne Europe por kudo qe ka nje minimum demokracie ka parti minoriteti.

----------

Kryeplaku (06-11-2016)

----------

